# can you treat for more then one thing?



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

i noticed that my groumis in my 29g tank started to get ich. so i did a large water change and added chemicals. and now 4 days later my groumis (which are pink kissing) are now getting cloudy eyes and just like to lay at the bottom of my tank huddled with my rope fish. can you treat for ich and cloudy eye at the same time? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well just like medications for people, there are some that work well together and some that do not. What specific treatments are you using/planning to use.


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

ive been using api quick cure for my ick and i use melafix. the ick doesnt seem as bad on them at this moment but the eyes are getting a bit cloudier. so im not sure what to do. ive been treating it for the ich all day. but im not sure if you should mix the 2.


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Nevermind. I figured it out. I can! Yay!


----------

